# Dwarvish Feast Worthy of Durin's Day!



## Gandalf The Grey (Nov 7, 2003)

What is your most favorite, exotic food that reminds you of Middle Earth?

At Mapleside Farms they're hosting "Wild Game Night" tonight and tomorrow, and I had the grand pleasure of attending the feast tonight!  

For atmosphere, the inside resembles a Dwarvish Hall ... dimly lit in a heartily relaxed way, fire crackling in the fireplace, and high-latticed wooden paneling with carvings that form silhouettes of apples along the walls and staircases.

For a reasonable amount of silver, I acquired the following dinner as part of the Wild Game Platter special:

* Turtle Soup
* Venison Tips in Dark Brown Herb-Wine Sauce
* Roasted Quail with Stuffing and Gravy
* Grilled Elk Chop smothered with Mushrooms (Hobbits take note!) 
* Stewed Boar with Carrots and Celery and Onion
* Baked Red Taters
* Herbed Green and Yellow Beans
* White Wine 

(They were out of the Red Wine I'd wanted. But everything was so good, I'm going back tomorrow night and taking a friend!) 

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 7, 2003)

DON'T DO THIS TO ME WHILE I'M HUNGRY!

You know, I like beef though more than any of that. . .red, juicy, somewhat under cooked beef. . .yum. . .


----------



## Starflower (Nov 7, 2003)

MUSHHHHHHHHROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! elk stuffed with mushrooms, anything stuffed with mushrooms, mushrooms with anything.... I LOVE MUSHROOMS!

it is 2.15 am and I am hungry....


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Nov 7, 2003)

*HLGStrider:* 

From what you're saying, I'd recommend the Grilled Elk Chop, for it was prepared EXACTLY the way you'd like it. Red, juicy, slightly undercooked, crispy, with a hint of black charcoal striping from the grill.

*Starflower:* 

Have you ever actually eaten mushrooms & bacon? If so, I hope you fared better than me. For I did once. Never again.

Permit me to explain: * clears throat, wets throat with ale, begins true story * 

Went out and got the finest mushrooms I could find, thick slabs of bacon, parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme, a good hearty cheese, tater bread and butter, sweet red grapes, and ale flavored with honey and ginger. 

Fried up the mushrooms and bacon until it sent up an enticing aroma. The whole meal when finished being a delight to the eye and nose, and at the time, taste ... I wolfed it all down right quick, understanding for a moment the greediness of the Hobbits for such a dish. 

All was well until several hours later, when it felt like a great brick had settled down in the pit my stomach, taken root, and decided not to leave. You see, what I didn't realize was that if you cook mushrooms and bacon in the same pan, the mushrooms happily soak up ALL the grease! Took a full 24 hours before I experienced normal hunger again.

So all's I can say is:

Free to Good Hobbit Hole: A Lifetime Supply of Mushrooms & Bacon, Because If I Ever See That Awful Fungus Combination on My Plate Again in My Lifetime, It Will Be Too Soon! 

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Starflower (Nov 7, 2003)

well... I don't eat bacon... so let's revise my preference to :

MUSHROOMS WITH ANYTHING ......EXCEPT BACON  

other than that I have no qualms about eating mushrooms in any shape or form. I particularly like a finnish specialty which is wild forest mushrooms, parboiled, drained, put in salted water in the fridge overnight. then again drained, chopped up with onion and various herbs and mixed up with creamy mayonnaise
( homemade of course). If that isn't mushroom bliss I don't know what is.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Nov 8, 2003)

i'm about to cry knowing all the great foods i'm missing out on.

Elk sounds really good.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Nov 8, 2003)

AAAHHHHHHHH!!! I grieve for thee, poor innocent stewed animals!!!
(not that I'm opposed to eating meat as long as it's necessary, but this is going too far!


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 9, 2003)

Not really. If you think about it, they probably only had one elk there to eat and if you think about how many cows probably get served up from one Macdonalds in dinner hour, I bet more animals die from that. . .


----------



## 33Peregrin (Nov 14, 2003)

My family has pizza every Sunday.... so when it's my turn to choose, I choose bacon and mushroom. Yummy! I want to try real bacons and mushrooms- because those are my favorite foods in the world.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Nov 14, 2003)

*Starflower:* 

The wild forest mushroom specialty you describe sounds mighty tasty! Now just be sure and let me know the next time you plan on cooking some up, eh? * smiles mischievously, imagining "An Unexpected Party" in which a gang of hungry Hobbits instead of Dwarves show up on *Starflower's* doorstep *  

*Black Captain:* 

* empathizes for a moment ...  ... then, brightens. passes you a virtual silver platter laden with choicest succulent elk chops hot off the grill *  

.....

* bows cordial greetings to *Morgoth's Bane* and bids him be welcome here *

* tips his hat to *HLGStrider * *

*Peregrin:* 

* whispers conspiratorially * Well now my dear Hobbit ... rumor has it that there'll soon be a mushroom feast graciously hosted by the good *Starflower.* You'll just need to supply your own bacon.


----------

